# Pcv valve help



## Nando5032 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi , so a few days ago my pcv valve went bad. I went to the dealership ordered a new valve cover and changed it myself. The car ran great for 2 days then noticed oil on my drive way, popped to hood to find oil all over the engine compartment. The car only leaks oil when I drive and leaks a lot! Would a bad pcv valve make it leak like that?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Did you inspect the check valve first to see if that was still there? I've very thoroughly documented this system. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html

There is no PCV valve in the valve cover; that is a burst disk. The PCV valves (two of them) are located in the turbo inlet and in the intake manifold.


----------



## Nando5032 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have not looked at the check valve. I'll do that as soon as I get home. Will that make cause oils to leak?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nando5032 said:


> I have not looked at the check valve. I'll do that as soon as I get home. Will that make cause oils to leak?


Yes. The check valve being gone produces positive crankcase pressure that causes oil to seep out of every seal and gasket on the engine. 

Let me know what you find.


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

I appear to have hit this too. 

Car set p0171 code. Initial research said burst disk and to replace valve cover. Burst disk was sucking air so replaced cover. Test drive was good for a few miles, then code came on again. Open hood and find oil all over passenger side. Pulled new valve cover to find gasket split on that side.

Further research then brought me to the large pcv threads here. My check valve appears to be missing from the intake. Could that have caused my initial issue with the burst disk AND the blown gasket on my replacement cover (or did I do a bad install)?

I thought I could run with the missing check valve - but knowing that would eventually cause another burst disk failure. Apparently I was wrong about that? Do I NEED to fix the intake at this point before risking another valve cover (or some other gasket some place else)?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smiley said:


> I appear to have hit this too.
> 
> Car set p0171 code. Initial research said burst disk and to replace valve cover. Burst disk was sucking air so replaced cover. Test drive was good for a few miles, then code came on again. Open hood and find oil all over passenger side. Pulled new valve cover to find gasket split on that side.
> 
> ...


Check out the two links I posted above. Those will explain everything. 

If your check valve is gone, you will consume oil (which may lead to piston damage) and you will continue blowing check valves. You NEED to fix that check valve by either installing my kit or spending 2x as much buying a new intake manifold. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...urbo-intake-manifold-pcv-check-valve-fix.html

Yes, that missing check valve caused your initial issue and the blown gasket, because with that being gone, you are pressurizing the crankcase and pushing oil past seals. Your oil pan seal is also seeping if you go look at it, and probably your CPASV seals on the side of the engine, maybe even your rear main seal. 

Get this fixed as soon as you can.


----------



## Memo123 (Aug 12, 2019)

Nando5032 said:


> Hi , so a few days ago my pcv valve went bad. I went to the dealership ordered a new valve cover and changed it myself. The car ran great for 2 days then noticed oil on my drive way, popped to hood to find oil all over the engine compartment. The car only leaks oil when I drive and leaks a lot! Would a bad pcv valve make it leak like that?


----------



## Memo123 (Aug 12, 2019)

I had this happen with mine..was such a pain cause when the side mechanic supposed fixed it, it leak again and all over the side of the engine and belts...took it again and the gasket was new. What happed was that last person that had it forced a bolt in the corner of the engine to install the valve cover with that ruined the way the valve cover sealed to the engine. Which when u run the engine for a bit ..it start leaking ... only thing that could be done and did the trick...heavily bolt it down till there was no leak.


----------

